
The difference between junior and senior engineers - hyperpallium
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-fastest-algorithm-to-find-the-largest-number-in-an-unsorted-array/answer/Thomas-A-Limoncelli?share=1
======
mrks_
Reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3ox3zi/if_you_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3ox3zi/if_you_ever_wanted_to_know_the_difference_between/)

